

Periscope will stream pre-match team talks for a massive Premier League game - shivkapoor21
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-3019705/Arsenal-vs-Liverpool-Premier-League-match-beam-teamtalks-live-world.html

======
shivkapoor21
Notice that the author name is "Percival Scope" and this is the only article
he has ever written for the publication.

